# Just had the biggest laugh...



## Hitch

Check it out:

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-L46-3inch-plecos-or-fry-W0QQAdIdZ154945110

still debating about whether I should call them out on it.


----------



## Abner

you should ask him if he even allows you to see them before you buy them...or is it shipping only.


----------



## gucci17

someone go check it out!


----------



## blossom112

He is mistaken .... but i just emailed said ILL come anytime to pick them all up ... lol

but you see the differance is im not joking and he is grrrrr I hate that !

women have a name for men who tease ))) that was my first thaught !

that is a joke for sure ...... he only feeds them roots and vegies .... if it isnt a joke he should be in jail for neglect and malnutrition ........ poor baby zebbies


----------



## KnaveTO

Don't accuse someone of neglect unless you can be sure that is what is happening. Because he only feeds his plecos root vegetables and the like doesn't conststute neglect. It may not be the correct diet for these fish but if he is feeding them and they are eating there is no neglect and probably no malnutrition, especially if they are breeding!


----------



## blossom112

EXCUSE ME ?
I will say whatever I like ........You can assume anything you like as well as myself ....
You people need to STOP trying to push your weight around on me because im not going to take it anymore ......
So STOP cutting up everything I SAY .........PERIOD!!!!
FIND SOMEONE ELSE TO push around!!!!

I have a sick daughter with a tumor and I wounder WHY my daughter and why not someone else with a chitty attitude...

SO YEH everytime someone gives me chitty attitude from now on this is what your gonna get ...........
YOU ARE NO BETTER THEN ME!!!!!


----------



## flanneryc

Has he corrected his ad since it was posted... I am ignorant to the price of an L046 but i know they are expensive!

"
*Address:* Markham, ON 
*Date Listed: *10-Sep-09

I have a new batch of L46s, 
fry go for 20$ each, (got 200)
3''s go for 120$each (got 25)

to be honest, i only feed them a variety of roots (potatoes, sweet potatoes, watermelon, etc.) NO SUPER FANCY FOODS

I am also willing to let go of my breeders for 300 each. 1 male, 1 female.

no camera.=no pictures, deal with it. 
"


----------



## blossom112

KnaveTO said:


> Don't accuse someone of neglect unless you can be sure that is what is happening. Because he only feeds his plecos root vegetables and the like doesn't conststute neglect. It may not be the correct diet for these fish but if he is feeding them and they are eating there is no neglect and probably no malnutrition, especially if they are breeding!


YOU YOURSELF MAKE COMMENTS ABOUT ABUSE !!!
you should heed your own ADVICE!!!!!!!!!

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9798

AND this is not the first time you have commented about abuse or neglect !!!!

so come on .... pick through mine and I WILL pick through yours!!!

this will be another complaint .... as you spacificly targeted me and did not post anything on the topic!!!


----------



## Hitch

ok......calm down people. I posted this as a haha thing...

I am hoping this person is mis-informed....and thinks that his BNs are called L46s (giving them the benefit of the doubt). Or he/she just has a pathetic sense of humour.

and I just notice that it said he/she only feeds them a variety of roots..then listed watermelon as one...hahahaha.


----------



## Jackson

LOL this is jokes from the ad to the stupidity that is going on here LOL

Hey Hitch did you buy them all yet


----------



## flanneryc

Hitch, forgive my ignorance, but how do you know that he is trying to sell BN's? 

Maybe the ad has changed since i saw it. 

Or, is it impossible to have that many L046? LOL

I feel stupid here...


----------



## Hitch

Jackson said:


> LOL this is jokes from the ad to the stupidity that is going on here LOL
> 
> Hey Hitch did you buy them all yet


LOL....still waiting for the person's reply.....they will all be MINE!!! muahahaha....LOL



flanneryc said:


> Hitch, forgive my ignorance, but how do you know that he is trying to sell BN's?
> 
> Maybe the ad has changed since i saw it.
> 
> Or, is it impossible to have that many L046? LOL
> 
> I feel stupid here...


lol...no need to feel stupid...lol

but this is why I feel like they were some sort of BNs.

1) zebras dont give broods of 200+....from what I have read, they give like 50 if you are lucky.

2) it stated that 3" go for 120 and "his/her breeder"s go for 300 each. When a zebra reaches its max length at about 3".....so obviously his/her pleco grows to larger.

3) the fact that he feeds them a very high vege diet and still gets fry, suggests that this is a highly herbavourious (sp?) pleco..hence a carni like zebra would prob die from that kind of lack of protein.

4) if he was knowledgeable about plecos to breed fancy plecos, he would know the above 1) to 3) about zebras. Which is why I am concluding to one of the common and very easy to breed BNs.

So assuming all of the info on there aside from the L number is correct, I would think its a common Bn or something. Because the common BN grows to about 5 inches, eats primarily vege, has large broods and easy to breed.

and no, the ad as of now is still the same.


----------



## KnaveTO

Hitch said:


> lol...no need to feel stupid...lol
> 
> but this is why I feel like they were some sort of BNs.
> 
> 1) zebras dont give broods of 200+....from what I have read, they give like 50 if you are lucky.


actually more like 15... 25 would be very lucky



Hitch said:


> 2) it stated that 3" go for 120 and "his/her breeder"s go for 300 each. When a zebra reaches its max length at about 3".....so obviously his/her pleco grows to larger.


Correct



Hitch said:


> 3) the fact that he feeds them a very high vege diet and still gets fry, suggests that this is a highly herbavourious (sp?) pleco..hence a carni like zebra would prob die from that kind of lack of protein.


Actually they can survive on more than just a carnivorus diet. They are primarily carnivores but still require more than just meat in thir diet. All carnivores require more than just meat.



Hitch said:


> 4) if he was knowledgeable about plecos to breed fancy plecos, he would know the above 1) to 3) about zebras. Which is why I am concluding to one of the common and very easy to breed BNs.
> 
> So assuming all of the info on there aside from the L number is correct, I would think its a common Bn or something. Because the common BN grows to about 5 inches, eats primarily vege, has large broods and easy to breed.
> 
> and no, the ad as of now is still the same.


It would be highly difficult to confuse the two species if not impossible. I would agree that what he is talking about is _probably[/] not a Hypancistrus zebra but there are other plecos that to the untrained eye could be confused as Zebras. However many LFS sells other L series plecos as Zebras (i.e. Columbian Zebras, King Tigers, et. al.) so the seller might think he has a Zebra when in actuallity have another species all together.

By the way, the most number of Hypancistrus zebra I have ever seen up for sale simultaneously is a few hundred by a breeder from Europe, and these are posted on Aquabid_


----------



## Hitch

KnaveTO said:


> actually more like 15... 25 would be very lucky


fine....if you want to get technical



KnaveTO said:


> Actually they can survive on more than just a carnivorus diet. They are primarily carnivores but still require more than just meat in thir diet. All carnivores require more than just meat.


ok, i was exaggerating when I said "DIE". but I doubt the exclusiveness of the diet in the post would maintain H. zebras for long...let alone condition them to breed :/



KnaveTO said:


> It would be highly difficult to confuse the two species if not impossible. I would agree that what he is talking about is _probably[/] not a Hypancistrus zebra but there are other plecos that to the untrained eye could be confused as Zebras. However many LFS sells other L series plecos as Zebras (i.e. Columbian Zebras, King Tigers, et. al.) so the seller might think he has a Zebra when in actuallity have another species all together._


_

true...i unno....but something is just fishy._


----------



## KnaveTO

Hitch said:


> fine....if you want to get technical
> 
> ok, i was exaggerating when I said "DIE". but I doubt the exclusiveness of the diet in the post would maintain H. zebras for long...let alone condition them to breed :/
> 
> true...i unno....but something is just fishy.


Oh something is definitely fishy there, I agree.


----------



## Hitch

LOL...ya...I am still waiting on this person's reply....XD


----------



## KnaveTO

you will share... won't you?


----------



## twoheadedfish

wait, watermellon's a root?


----------



## Hitch

KnaveTO said:


> you will share... won't you?


NO!! they are allll mine...MUAHAHAHAHAHA.....

but in the 0.000000000000000001% chance that its true....then hells ya. Besides, I dont have room for like 300 zebra all of a sudden..:/


----------



## KnaveTO

Hitch said:


> NO!! they are allll mine...MUAHAHAHAHAHA.....
> 
> but in the 0.000000000000000001% chance that its true....then hells ya. Besides, I dont have room for like 300 zebra all of a sudden..:/


LOL... I was referring to the response actually, would love to see what this person says.


----------



## Jackson

twoheadedfish said:


> wait, watermellon's a root?


Hey the husk or skin is great for plec's I feed it to mine all the time.

LOL but they are not roots LOL

Maybe they meant fruits LOL


----------



## KnaveTO

Jackson said:


> Hey the husk or skin is great for plec's I feed it to mine all the time.
> 
> LOL but they are not roots LOL
> 
> Maybe they meant fruits LOL


I never thought of giving my plecs the rind... hmmm...


----------



## ameekplec.

Like all of you guys, I think he's definitely not selling true L46. If anything maybe L129?

200+ fry would require a lot of breeders, that and they make clutches of ~20 eggs with a perfect diet. I remember reading a breeder account of how he experimented conditioning a female with only spirulina pellets (no live or frozen foods) and she a lot fewer smaller eggs. So on a veggie diet, I can't see them making a lot of fry..

Anyways, should be neat to see how this pans out. Maybe everyone will have affordable zebras...unless Hitch grabs them all and turns them for mad profit.


----------



## killpoint2008

duuuuuude i wouldnt buy thos fish even if they where that much.
unless maybe... lots of ppls buy them then maybe to breed lmao.
but thats gotta be a joke ive seen pricey plecos even up to 50$ but for ADULTS. correct me if im wrong but i honestly dont think anyone will buy them that expensive even for the rarest pleco lol.
btw that water melon thing was funny lol ( so bright)


----------



## ameekplec.

Actually, we're laughting because the price is TOO LOW.

I paid $150 for 1" specimens - which is considered a very good price.


----------



## Jackson

KnaveTO said:


> I never thought of giving my plecs the rind... hmmm...


Its great stuff they love it 

and that was the word I was looking for rind LOL


----------



## Hitch

KnaveTO said:


> LOL... I was referring to the response actually, would love to see what this person says.


oh.....

well now I feel stupid.....

lets just move on...and never talk about that moment...lol

But yes, I will share


----------



## ameekplec.

Jackson said:


> Hey the husk or skin is great for plec's I feed it to mine all the time.
> 
> LOL but they are not roots LOL
> 
> Maybe they meant fruits LOL


For lulz, can you feed your big panaques a whole watermelon? I'm 100% sure they could eat a whole small watermelon. . .


----------



## KnaveTO

A Blue Eyed Panaque can go for up to 1,800USD. L46 are not the priciest of plecs... but they can be bred, I don't think the Blue Eyed Panaque has been bred in captivity. The price he is quoting is cheap if they were L46 and outrageous for any other Hypan or other species that are known to breed in captivity.


----------



## Hitch

ameekplec. said:


> For lulz, can you feed your big panaques a whole watermelon? I'm 100% sure they could eat a whole small watermelon. . .


and film it....I would really like to see.


----------



## Hitch

KnaveTO said:


> outrageous for any other Hypan or other species that are known to breed in captivity.


well..not really..I would gladly pay that much...(the fry price...not the 3" or breeder price)..if it was L260s....hmmm..


----------



## Jackson

ameekplec. said:


> For lulz, can you feed your big panaques a whole watermelon? I'm 100% sure they could eat a whole small watermelon. . .


I never tried a whole watermelon just because of the sugar in it. I will take pics soon of them eating a whole acorn squash. The thing is done in about 24hrs


----------



## KnaveTO

Hitch said:


> and film it....I would really like to see.


LOL... I got the camcorder


----------



## Jackson

Hitch said:


> and film it....I would really like to see.


Ok I will film it


----------



## Hitch

Jackson said:


> I never tried a whole watermelon just because of the sugar in it. I will take pics soon of them eating a whole acorn squash. The thing is done in about 24hrs





KnaveTO said:


> LOL... I got the camcorder


Field trip to Jackson's

and might I add...this thread is going too fast...soo hard to keep track.


----------



## KnaveTO

Hitch said:


> well..not really..I would gladly pay that much...(the fry price...not the 3" or breeder price)..if it was L260s....hmmm..


Well with all the Hypans pretty much being on the Brazilian Ban list the price is expected to go up over time. My L66 I have paid upwards of $50 for an adult.


----------



## killpoint2008

holy... i seriously need to get into plecos lmao


----------



## KnaveTO

Hitch said:


> Field trip to Jackson's
> 
> and might I add...this thread is going too fast...soo hard to keep track.


You are not kidding... lets not say what my blackberry could be used for right now...


----------



## Hitch

killpoint2008 said:


> holy... i seriously need to get into plecos lmao


join the dark side...(hmm...maybe not dark side..lets just call it the sucker side). But be warned...once you get sucked in...its quite hard to climb out.


----------



## Hitch

KnaveTO said:


> You are not kidding... lets not say what my blackberry could be used for right now...


LOL....same..like my email notifies me when an new e mail comes..and it bings like no tmr right now.....I had to turn the volume off...


----------



## Jackson

I pay what I can if the fish is priced way too high and I know it is stupid I wont buy it. If the price is high but not crazy high I will pay that extra cash.

$50 for an adult L-066 is a good price  I dont think that is high at all.


----------



## killpoint2008

no wonder you little lucky brats can afford so much food tanks and stuff totally hold out on me.
here i am " maybe i should get plecos if they pay well for breeding" and im finding out theres a pleco on its own worth like 100 big smacks.
screw guppies


----------



## Jackson

Hitch said:


> join the dark side...(hmm...maybe not dark side..lets just call it the sucker side). But be warned...once you get sucked in...its quite hard to climb out.


The dark side is when you collect Pseudacanthicus sp so you are not far off


----------



## gucci17

WOOoooww I have to unsubscribe...you guys are killing me! lol


----------



## Jackson

killpoint2008 said:


> no wonder you little lucky brats can afford so much food tanks and stuff totally hold out on me.
> here i am " maybe i should get plecos if they pay well for breeding" and im finding out theres a pleco on its own worth like 100 big smacks.
> screw guppies


Brats HUH buddy I work my ass off to make money and that is why I can afford the fish I want. I don't have mom and dad flip the bills for me.

Breeding to make money is stupid that is whats wrong with the hobby.


----------



## killpoint2008

whats should i start off with? ive never tried to breed plecos.
actually until i joined this site i didnt even know it was possible.


----------



## killpoint2008

Jackson said:


> Brats HUH buddy I work my ass off to make money and that is why I can afford the fish I want. I don't have mom and dad flip the bills for me.
> 
> Breeding to make money is stupid that is whats wrong with the hobby.


who took a wiz in your cerial? i was kidding man calm down .


----------



## Hitch

Jackson said:


> The dark side is when you collect Pseudacanthicus sp so you are not far off


Those are my third fav genus of plecos....First being hypans of course..and strangely second is ancistrus :/. But the fact that I cant have a fish room and I move a lot is for now, protecting me from the dark side.



gucci17 said:


> WOOoooww I have to unsubscribe...you guys are killing me! lol


lol.....


----------



## KnaveTO

Jackson said:


> Brats HUH buddy I work my ass off to make money and that is why I can afford the fish I want. I don't have mom and dad flip the bills for me.
> 
> Breeding to make money is stupid that is whats wrong with the hobby.


Breeding as a source of income is foolish to say the least. If I can get my plecs to breed then that is an acomplishment and giving one a feeling of knowing that you have helped keep one or two more in the wild (even if we are fooling ourselves with that thought  )


----------



## killpoint2008

yea but i was just messing around, then i get my head bitten off by some guy on his high horse.
I get breeding for income is pretty much usless but when you get over stocked there really isnt much you can do lol 

besides the point which pleco should i start off with?


----------



## Hitch

to add on....if my L260s ever breed...I would feel a sense of accomplishment....then I can actually call myself a good pleco keeper.


----------



## ameekplec.

Just a one time friendly reminder to keep it friendly 

Breeding most fish for income won't take you far - unless you're sucessfully breeding Peppermint angels or smtg...


----------



## KnaveTO

killpoint2008 said:


> yea but i was just messing around, then i get my head bitten off by some guy on his high horse.
> I get breeding for income is pretty much usless but when you get over stocked there really isnt much you can do lol
> 
> besides the point which pleco should i start off with?


The best and easiest one to start with is Bristlenose plecos _Ancistrus sp._


----------



## killpoint2008

so is the mate ratio 1:1? ill look it up later but you're already here lol


----------



## Hitch

KnaveTO said:


> The best and easiest one to start with is Bristlenose plecos _Ancistrus sp._


yap yap yap 

but if you do enough research most plecos are pretty easy to keep.


----------



## gucci17

My favourite atm is my goldie L014!

Just browse through the L library on planetcatfish.


----------



## Hitch

killpoint2008 said:


> so is the mate ratio 1:1? ill look it up later but you're already here lol


in many cases yes...but I most people have a colony of them and then a male and a female will pair off. For ancistrus, I like to keep the ratio as 1 male to 2 female...


----------



## KnaveTO

Hitch said:


> but if you do enough research most plecos are pretty easy to keep.


Easy to keep yes, breed not quite IMHO


----------



## killpoint2008

and sorry about earlier I just dont like over aggressive comments for no reason lol
wont happen again from me 

ill prolly start off small since i can only fit about 10 pleco in my 30 gallon for start unless thats too much.
like i said ill do my research ofcourse before buying any.
but ill prolly be going with about one male and one female if sexing is easy, but if not i guess ill go with three.


----------



## Hitch

KnaveTO said:


> Easy to keep yes, breed not quite IMHO


man I wish breeding is as easy as keeping....:/



killpoint2008 said:


> and sorry about earlier I just dont like over aggressive comments for no reason lol
> wont happen again from me
> 
> ill prolly start off small since i can only fit about 10 pleco in my 30 gallon for start unless thats too much.
> like i said ill do my research ofcourse before buying any.
> but ill prolly be going with about one male and one female if sexing is easy, but if not i guess ill go with three.


good to hear...and dont worry about it...we all have your tempers flare once in a while.


----------



## Jackson

LOL this thread is a joke once again

Hitch~

If ( key word LOL ) and when I get my L-114/L-600 to breed I will toss you a few for sure. I just hope I can accomplish it  They are the only ones I have from that genus that are at a breed-able size. Still waiting for the others to grow


----------



## killpoint2008

i love the fish hobby and just like the rest of you guys i do my best to keep them in a good home.
life would be so much easier with one of thos anaconda hose things lol they look like they go gravel cleaning well.
but if i get plecos might as well get sand right? it'll be cleaner and easier on them i think.


----------



## Hitch

Jackson said:


> LOL this thread is a joke once again
> 
> Hitch~
> 
> If ( key word LOL ) and when I get my L-114/L-600 to breed I will toss you a few for sure. I just hope I can accomplish it  They are the only ones I have from that genus that are at a breed-able size. Still waiting for the others to grow


LOL...ya, I would rather have it as a joke then argument.

O god...dont tempt me....:/ But best of luck with breeding them.



killpoint2008 said:


> but if i get plecos might as well get sand right? it'll be cleaner and easier on them i think.


sand is good, or barebottom, or smooth gravel. I prefer using small smooth gravel over sand. Its easier to keep clean and doesnt hurt the plecos.


----------



## killpoint2008

I'm thinking maybe bear bottom painted so theres no droopy eye. unless plecos dont get that?
obviously some form of cave or hiding spot.
i dunno if ill do bristle nose i dont like the look of them much but i dont want anything that i wont be able to keep happy. maybe some suggestions for easy breeding and maintaining?


----------



## KnaveTO

PlanetCatfish is probably your best resource for any of the catfish species. They even have a facebook page... even if it isn't that active. 

As for a tank bottom, I prefer sand for my plecs, feel it is more natural and I find that they root around in it.


----------



## Hitch

killpoint2008 said:


> I'm thinking maybe bear bottom painted so theres no droopy eye. unless plecos dont get that?
> obviously some form of cave or hiding spot.
> i dunno if ill do bristle nose i dont like the look of them much but i dont want anything that i wont be able to keep happy. maybe some suggestions for easy breeding and maintaining?


I dont think I have ever heard of a pleco with droop eye.

like many said, you really need to go that website I gave you and go through the pics and descriptions and find a pleco that you like and are able to keep (care requirements, tank size etc).

As for breeding, unless you go BN, which are the rabbits in the pleco world, most others will take a lot of efford and care to breed. So if you are starting with plecos, just through breeding in the back of the mind.


----------



## Hitch

KnaveTO said:


> They even have a facebook page... even if it isn't that active.
> 
> As for a tank bottom, I prefer sand for my plecs, feel it is more natural and I find that they root around in it.


They have a facebook page? omg...

any tips on keeping a sandy bottom clean? I tried the placing end of suphon about half an inch away and the poop would not go in...and any closer I get a lot of sand...this is pretty much what drove me away from sand. :/


----------



## killpoint2008

not just for breeding but i know id like to for the sake of trying and im patient when it comes to breeding.
just care and tank size are my main concern cuz id like to have 5 or 6 but if id need a bigger tank for majority of them then ill have to wait for that.
im on there now looking at the different kinds.
i think ill go bare bottom until i can find a nice source of sand.
i asked in a forum if creek sand is okay and some one said that as long as you boil it that it should be fine so i think ill ask a second opinion on you guys if thats true?


----------



## Hitch

what do you mean by creek sand? I have sand from the beaches....just bleached and boiled...and so far no ill affects.


----------



## killpoint2008

i have a creek near my house and in some patches it is all sand im just wondering if its okay to use it from there.
it has minows and frogs so cleaning is a must but bleach? i was always told to stay away from cleaing things even with soap wont bleach kill them if theres any left in the sand after boiling?


----------



## KnaveTO

I have a python knock off (Lee's) and find that as long as I keep the suction piece about a centimeter above the sand I am fine. Mind you you need to have the end attached to the faucet running fast to get a decent suction.


----------



## gucci17

killpoint2008 ~ why don't you start out with some BN plecos until you get the hang of it? Cheaper learning experience....

Hitch ~ I still have a hard time vacuuming sand without sucking some in. I find that a swirling motion helps kick up some of the crap.


----------



## killpoint2008

> killpoint2008 ~ why don't you start out with some BN plecos until you get the hang of it? Cheaper learning experience....


im looking for ones right now im just asking basic questions at the moment about sand.


----------



## KnaveTO

killpoint2008 said:


> i have a creek near my house and in some patches it is all sand im just wondering if its okay to use it from there.
> it has minows and frogs so cleaning is a must but bleach? i was always told to stay away from cleaing things even with soap wont bleach kill them if theres any left in the sand after boiling?


Bleach can be used to sanitize tanks and other items that will not absorb the liquid. You will need to give it repeated rinsing to make sure you have all the bleach removed. Usually once you no longer get any scent from the item being sanitized then you should be fine.


----------



## killpoint2008

I cant find anything under like 6'' and the ones i do are more for like experienced keepers.


----------



## KnaveTO

Why don't you list what you are interested in and maybe some of us can help you with the list


----------



## flanneryc

I've found that a great starter Pleco is the L144. A few folks here and on PN are selling them now or in the future (Tobalman, Blossom). They are cute (in my eyes) and don't grow too large. They are relatively easy to keep IMO as i have some and they are doing well, and i am quite new to the hobby.

I haven't tried to breed any yet, but Tobalman mentioned that it isn't too tough for these guys.


----------



## KnaveTO

flanneryc said:


> I've found that a great starter Pleco is the L144. A few folks here and on PN are selling them now or in the future (Tobalman, Blossom). They are cute (in my eyes) and don't grow too large. They are relatively easy to keep IMO as i have some and they are doing well, and i am quite new to the hobby.
> 
> I haven't tried to breed any yet, but Tobalman mentioned that it isn't too tough for these guys.


The L144 is a Bristlenose Pleco _Ancistrus sp._ we have already mentioned that species.


----------



## flanneryc

KnaveTO said:


> The L144 is a Bristlenose Pleco _Ancistrus sp._ we have already mentioned that species.


Well then... I second that...

And now he has the L# for easy reference...!


----------



## gucci17

All my plecos are in tanks with sand or bare bottom tanks. I don't notice any problems with it. I just have a personal preference of sand as a chosen substrate if needed.


----------



## Hitch

KnaveTO said:


> I have a python knock off (Lee's) and find that as long as I keep the suction piece about a centimeter above the sand I am fine. Mind you you need to have the end attached to the faucet running fast to get a decent suction.


ah, yes forgot about the python....using a hose doesnt produce a lot of suction..:/

thanks Gucci...but the swaying motion doesnt work for me that well...since I have small defined places to clean.

Killpoint, I agree with Knave. find the ones that are suitable.


----------



## ameekplec.

sed fine sand - it's too much of a pain to clean and gets everywhere, especially with the diggers. Instead I used a small grain pebble - rounded grain sizes in the 1 - 2 mm range worked great as you can vacuum it with relative ease.

Almost anything ancistrus should be a relatively easy breeder. Everything else will be a bit tougher but not impossible (for the most part). 
Probably the hardest part a lot of the time is just going to be finding your broodstock.


----------



## Jackson

ameekplec. said:


> sed fine sand - it's too much of a pain to clean and gets everywhere, especially with the diggers. Instead I used a small grain pebble - rounded grain sizes in the 1 - 2 mm range worked great as you can vacuum it with relative ease.


I second that. 
Same thing I use I hate sand it is a huge PITA.


----------



## Hitch

Jackson said:


> PITA.


I just want to add....totally off topic and random.....I just realised what PITA meant....LOL....for the longest time, I thought it was actually just pita..and was like..oh ok..LOL

I am not usually this slow...i promise...LOL....a summer not in academia dropped my iQ to like 4


----------



## flanneryc

Hitch said:


> I am not usually this slow...i promise...LOL....a summer not in academia dropped my iQ to like 4


4?? Wow.. that is pretty high!!


----------



## Hitch

flanneryc said:


> 4?? Wow.. that is pretty high!!


=.=......

LOL


----------



## Tropicana

isnt 4 considered brain dead? poor hitch his forum instincts must have taken hold lol.


----------



## flanneryc

Soooo. to get this thread kinda on track (LOL)

Did anyone hear back from the guy selling the so-called L046? I emailed him too, but never heard back.


----------



## Hitch

Tropicana said:


> isnt 4 considered brain dead? poor hitch his forum instincts must have taken hold lol.


lol...ya....and o god...I need my brain back....no no..I need to go back to school!!



flanneryc said:


> Soooo. to get this thread kinda on track (LOL)
> 
> Did anyone hear back from the guy selling the so-called L046? I emailed him too, but never heard back.


this thread fell of the tracks sooo many times already its not even funny 

no I havent heard back.


----------



## matti2uude

I doubt anyone will.
Whenever someone posts an ad that's too good to be true noone ever hears back from them. 
I've seen a thread like this before.


----------



## Ciddian

HAHaha! Nooo worries.. I thought that too... XD

"but.. I like pitas.."  lol couldn't figure out why everyone hated them so much. haa.. duh


----------



## Jackson

Hey maybe he is from the UK and is posting in the Canadian section LOL


----------



## bigfishy

I'd say its a L052

they look similar (black and white stripes)

^^


----------



## Hitch

Ciddian said:


> HAHaha! Nooo worries.. I thought that too... XD
> 
> "but.. I like pitas.."  lol couldn't figure out why everyone hated them so much. haa.. duh


good to hear I was not the only one...hahaha


----------



## Hitch

Latest update:

"sold out and if you're that scared that they're fake L046s, you shouldn't even bother with them."

LOL

Oh, I also should add the e mail is [email protected], with the registered name asdf asdf....

this is just getting better and better


----------



## Jackson

LOL this is some funny stuff.

I love when people post fish for sale and they don't have them. I love it when people say they have fish and they don't have them. Pathetic little people should stop stealing our air.


----------



## matti2uude

I'm amazed you even got an answer


----------



## Hitch

yes, I would actually rather amazed myself.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Wow, this guy is getting better by the day. New scam came out today.
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-L046-fry-W0QQAdIdZ155543311
I notice that he/she was doing the phone scan before going aquatic. Must be fishing for email address.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## flanneryc

Zebrapl3co said:


> Wow, this guy is getting better by the day. New scam came out today.
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-L046-fry-W0QQAdIdZ155543311
> I notice that he/she was doing the phone scan before going aquatic. Must be fishing for email address.


I love how the address is now in Alberta!!!


----------



## Hitch

Zebrapl3co said:


> Wow, this guy is getting better by the day. New scam came out today.
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-L046-fry-W0QQAdIdZ155543311
> I notice that he/she was doing the phone scan before going aquatic. Must be fishing for email address.


o god that just made my day XD.....

ya, he is e mail fishing....I already reported all of his other scams...so one more to report LOL

oh, also....if you are going to scam....why would you post a location TOTALLY different from the original...and refer to the original...and best of all...still keep the original posted. We need smarter scams people...:/


----------

